# Didgiridoos



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 9, 2005)

are they and the ability to play them cool or not?? because me and a few friends have just been having this argument


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 9, 2005)

First off, what the hell are they?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 9, 2005)

bloody british dominions 

http://www.calacademy.org/research/anthropology/tap/archive/2001/2001-05--didgeridoo.html


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 9, 2005)

Oh _those_ things. Aussie alpenhorns. 

Never played one.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 9, 2005)

They are an aboriginal instrument. Hard to describe, but I think they are pretty cool. I have a friend that plays one and I think it is quite an interesting thing. The have a real low tone.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 9, 2005)

well if you like them vote damn it! i'm trying to prove a point to a yorkshire lass


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2005)

They are cool, I have one at home (only a small one) that I can play although not very well.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 9, 2005)

Okay, okay, I voted! Funny how you, who claims to never vote in polls is now asking us to!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2005)

Well Lanc hasn't voted yet anyway, as it is his poll perhaps you should break that tradition Lanc?


----------



## plan_D (Sep 9, 2005)

They're not cool! They're Australian!


----------



## Maestro (Sep 9, 2005)

They are cool. I heard one before... Weird tone.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 10, 2005)

ok, just this once, i'll vote.........

and we'll see if this changes any opinions- i play the didgeridoo.......


----------



## plan_D (Sep 10, 2005)

Oh...my...god. Now not only is it Australian...but lanc plays it too. It's just not lookin' good for the Didgiridoo. And also...Rolf Harris played it. It's not f*ckin' cool. 

It's about as cool as hemroids. And Yorkshire lass, eh? Where in Yorkshire?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 10, 2005)

hey i'm young hip and trendy you know...........


----------



## plan_D (Sep 10, 2005)

Really? Listenin' to Abba and playing the Didgiridoo? Did they change what "it" is again!?

And for everyone else; it's not cool. This man plays it (as well as lanc): Rolf Harris! 







Rolf is the one on the left of the picture. And NS, stop admiring the damn lemur.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 10, 2005)

hey Abba are trendy! i actually borrowed the CD of someone else, that's how popular they are, i'm not the only one who likes them! i'll get a pic of me and me didgi sometime, i actually have two


----------



## plan_D (Sep 10, 2005)

Abba were trendy in the 70s not now.


----------



## trackend (Sep 10, 2005)

You get the same effect if you blow down a vacuum cleaner hose. If you suck you can clean the house at the same time as entertaining yourself (I think I have left myself open for a few comments there  )


----------



## evangilder (Sep 10, 2005)

Oh...my...god! I don't think I'm going to touch that one, Lee. Too easy.

Welcome back, Lee! Did you have a blast?


----------



## trackend (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks Eric yup super, pissed as a fart but still got too Konossos and re-read war in a Stringbag the guy was stationed at Heraklion for a while having a pop at the Germans Italians


----------



## evangilder (Sep 10, 2005)

Looks right nice! I assume that you will be posting more pics later?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 10, 2005)

Welcome back Lee!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 10, 2005)

why do we call people buy their real names now?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 10, 2005)

He once said that he actually prefers Lee to trackend, that's all.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 10, 2005)

And I answer to Evan or Eric, either is o-tay with me.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 10, 2005)

i just call people by there screen names........


----------



## Pisis (Sep 10, 2005)

cool pics trackend/Lee


----------



## Pisis (Sep 10, 2005)

oh I absolutely forgot the purpose of this topic.

a friend if mine used to play it but some years back we went tramping and he played it when we were sitting by the fireplace but then we went drunk, he left it in the grass and next day morning it was unglued


----------



## trackend (Sep 10, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> why do we call people buy their real names now?


I dont mind anything lanc its up too the individual Thigh Grasping Nipple Ripper is just a bit to long though but I will answer to most names.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 10, 2005)

trakkie?? that's what i normally call you......


----------



## plan_D (Sep 11, 2005)

Good to have you back, Lee. I'm glad to hear you were havin' a go at those damn Continentals.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 11, 2005)

No, I hear them all the time, although saying that in competent hands they do sound alright.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 11, 2005)

you guys don't know how lucky you are- i almost made a video of me playing didgiridoo earlier


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 12, 2005)

They are not cool.


----------



## plan_D (Sep 12, 2005)

For once I agree with DD here.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 14, 2005)

how come you call him DD now?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Because Im a big tit.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 14, 2005)

i see


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 12, 2009)

I like 'em. Didgeridoos, that is. Cool with me.


----------



## parsifal (Nov 13, 2009)

Finally, someone spelt the name correctly....They are the didgeridoo (also known as a didjeridu or didge). 

No white fella can play them the way they should be played


----------



## piet (Nov 13, 2009)

The first sound i can remmeber is the didgeridoo my dad played it
my parents lived in adelaide in th 50/60es all my brothers(4) where born downunder iam the only one that was born in the netherlands , .....nothing to do with the didgeridoo but my dad also was karate champ of south australia in 65 i think... the kangaroe karate club adelaide

anyway love the sound of the didgeridoo

piet.


----------

